

Mini, Micro Funds for App Developers - kanny96
http://www.iphonedev.in/iPhone/Mini-Micro-Funds-for-App-Developers.html

======
ktharavaad
The iPhone craze right now reminds me a lot of the rush in summer 2007 onto
the facebook platform. After the initial success of the FB apps, didn't a lot
of VCs also start up funds for facebook apps.

Of course, there are differences since for iphone apps, an app sold is a few
dollars for the dev.

Look at where facebook apps are at now today. Do you think that the deluge of
apps for the iphone will cause apple to implement similar system as facebook
to control the quality of apps that goes into the store?

~~~
kanny96
The app review at Apple is already under stress and criticism. But contrary to
your facebook example, Apple recently started even being more lenient with app
acceptance policy.

It seems they really want to scale the platform to the PC level as more apps
on App Store means more iPhone sale as well. And the future is also towards
the small form-factor, wire-free, intelligent UI based companion device for
all one's information, communication and entertainment needs.

